# My Betta Boys



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Here my guys, in order I got them:

Midnite:










Rufus:










Rusty:










Starbrite:


















Sunshine:










Flash:


















Starlite:


























Frosty:


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!! Your Bettas are SO beautiful! I also love the picture it's so crisp, what do you use? I'd seen your betta's in your signature but they are REALLY REALLY beautiful!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It may sound strange but I have never seen the bloodworm feeders. They are a great idea. Feed what they want and remove the rest from the tank.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW so cool! Can I keep their photos? It's good ig you manage to add autograph
Hey midnite looks like my fish_doc


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> It may sound strange but I have never seen the bloodworm feeders. They are a great idea. Feed what they want and remove the rest from the tank.


I aw that and used to have that. It's good cause we can easily remove that, fish_doc!  cause somettimes they fall down and got stuck in the gravel. Ouch!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Hey midnite looks like my fish_doc


You got me figured out. Im a night person.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol most of the Americans I know are nocturnal ha ha


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i like the first picture of flash it looks like he's flaring from the other bettas point of view


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Those of us here are nocternal and aquatic.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

*Thanks guys*



BlackArchFish said:


> OH MY GOD!!!! Your Bettas are SO beautiful! I also love the picture it's so crisp, what do you use? I'd seen your betta's in your signature but they are REALLY REALLY beautiful!


Thanks...I use the Olympus C4000 Zoom 4 megapixel camera. I usually take the image and then crop around it.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Worm feeders are a simple but great ideas...I would advise that you monitor how much the fish eats because sometimes they pull out a whole bunch of worms at once and you think they're eating one at a time! 
PS. I am one of those nocternal & aquatic ones!


----------

